
Carpenters, Craftsmen, and Software - mtmosestn
https://medium.com/todd-moses/carpenters-craftsmen-and-software-9f9be4313ce4
======
just_myles
So software development is basically a skilled trade?

~~~
mtmosestn
I believe so. It has all of the criteria of one.

